#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Mali Namphu Guesthouse - Vientiane, Laos

## Marmite the Dog

Last weekend I went to Vientiane so I could sample Dark Beer Laos and eat some decent food. It also gave Dougal the opportunity to ignore me.  :Smile: 

On Wallace's recommendation, we booked a room at the Mali Lamphu (malinamp@laotel.com - Tel:  + 856 21 215093). They even answer their emails, which was a pleasant surprise.

The front of the GH didn't look too promising.



But after walking through the shophouse you come out into a lovely courtyard.



We were up on the first floor. Nice.



The room was clean and the bed was comfortable. As we were at the back of the hotel it was nice and quiet.



UBC on the telly.



The shower had heated water and was nice and powerful, but you'll have to make do with a picture of the wardrobe as GoW was having a shower when I was dicking around with the camera.



We paid around 550 Baht a night. Good value in my opinion.

----------


## Spin

Looks nice, off up there next week sometime and this place looks ideal.... Is it easy to find?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I presume you'll get a taxi or tuk-tuk into town from the border or airport? The guys we hired knew it, so I guess it's well known. If there are any problems just go to the fountain (namphu) in town; it's right next door on Pangkham Road.

----------


## Spin

^ cheers, probably be a taxi of some description from the border. First time visit for me.
Daft question, do you have to change baht into kip or are they happy to see baht?

----------


## friscofrankie

They ae happy to see baht.  You'll get your change in kip.  Last time I was there there was a couple of Russians taking pictures with all their kip flashed in front of them, maybe a million or two.  :Very Happy:  you don't want to come back with kip. No one wants it here.

Nice place marmite, what was the rate?

----------


## Deaner

I stayed there during my last visit to Vientiane. I was also pleasantly surprised by the simple but clean rooms and the nice courtyard. I will probably stay there upon my next visit. 

We also had a room near the back. The funny thing was when my girlfriend looked out the window at night she thought she  saw a spirit house and gave a deep wai  and prayer before she went to sleep. 

The following morning a quick glance outside revealed that it wasn't a spirit house at all but rather a pile of garbage place on an old broken office chair on the  roof of the next building. 




I still give her a bunch of shit for waiing the pile of garbage.

----------


## lom

> Daft question, do you have to change baht into kip or are they happy to see baht?


I have some spare kip and can change with you.




> you don't want to come back with kip. No one wants it here.


Spoilsport  :Sad:

----------


## klongmaster

> We paid around 550 Baht a night. Good value in my opinion.





> Nice place marmite, what was the rate?


just helping FF before Marmers gives you a rev...

----------


## tango

Thanks Marmite. Was in Ventienne a couple of years back but found nothing as nice as this. And as you indicate, it is near the fountain and thus near the restaurants and nitelife. I'll be taking your advice. Thanks Marmite and all for your generosity in sharing. Regards, Tango

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We also had a room near the back. The funny thing was when my girlfriend looked out the window at night she thought she saw a spirit house and gave a deep wai and prayer before she went to sleep.
> 
> The following morning a quick glance outside revealed that it wasn't a spirit house at all but rather a pile of garbage place on an old broken office chair on the roof of the next building.


Nice tale mate.

This what I saw out of the window....

----------


## El Gibbon

Mamers
Stayed there a couple of years ago, doesn't seem to have changed any other than the price. I think we paid 450 per night. Very nice couple that run the place, one or both are Thai I believe.

Can use your Thai cell phone there also.

A great French restaurant if you go down the street to the fountain and bear right, French place just as you make the corner.  I am not fond of French food  outlets but this was spectacular, continue on around the fountain to the main drag and there's a great expat bar/rest. about 20 yds to the right.

An interested stop is the "National" museum... lolololol

I think there were maybe a half dozen Laotian relics worth seeing, the rest was guns and pix from the 'revolution'... 

Great Coffee, one place I missed though was the rest./bar called Snow White and a single dwarf or something similar.

E. G.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A great French restaurant if you go down the street to the fountain and bear right, French place just as you make the corner.


We went in there for a beer and an ice cream. They had just baked a massive loaf of bread, but I didn't try a piece.

The best place we ate was the Full Moon Cafe - Thread coming soon(ish).

----------


## Dougal

> Can use your Thai cell phone there also.


We found our AIS card would not work despite being able to detect the Thai network across the river. Another Thai who was using his phone told us that he had to inform his network provider when went to Laos. Bullshit or not? The phone worked fine again when we got back to Bangkok.

----------


## Kidneystone

> Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> 
> Can use your Thai cell phone there also.
> 
> 
> We found our AIS card would not work despite being able to detect the Thai network across the river. Another Thai who was using his phone told us that he had to inform his network provider when went to Laos. Bullshit or not? The phone worked fine again when we got back to Bangkok.


Near the river and at the top of the higher building I had no probs using my cell, further inland and the roaming cut in and the charges went up.

----------


## Deaner

I've found  that if you walk down to the river's edge you can  usually pick up the Thai signal. Before the Laos got their own networks you could pick up the signal a block or so down the road but no longer. It probably changes again.

----------


## Dougal

^ We tried both sitting at one of the restaurants on the river bank and on the roof top bar of one of the river side bars.

The phone was able to receive phone calls from Thailand but not make any. 

I am at a loss to understand how the damn phone knew we were on the 'wrong' side of the river, unless the phone defaulted to the strongest signal when trying to send.

We were arrived by air otherwise I would have experimented while crossing the bridge.

----------


## Rigger

With you phone make sure you phone is not on roaming just set it to AIS only.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Marmers, great hotel find. I used to stay at the Vannasingh -- OK, but not even close to the level of your digs.
Did you go for a herbal steam bath? Just a tic...I forgot the coordinates...geez. Go along Settathirat thanon to Anou road (Chinatown) hang a left toward the river and just past the wat on the left there is a herbal steam place (sign on Anou). Full steam as long as you want for about Bt20 -- beat anything I paid Bt1,000 for on Samui. River stones for exfoliating, free shampoo, herbal masks, sarongs, and various massages for about Bt50. OK, this was about 1997-99, but hopefully, it hasn't gone outrageous. The nun temple just outside of town has the same setup, too.
Ah, I do miss Vientiane. Breakfasts of baguettes, butter and marmalade, REAL coffee, and fruit. Beer Laos afts next to the river, which they totally f*ked up (IMO) by tearing down all the shanty bars and paving it. 
The Vietnamese restaurant on Samsenthai is fab, and a friend runs a small cafe off Samsenthai past the ugly museum on your right; first corner hang a left, first street hang a right and it's on the left. He alwyas made me pate and dill pickle baguettes for the overnight train back to BKK. His nephew owns the Settha Palace hotel. Billy; he lives in Singapore. 
And, every place serves wine. YEAH!!! I also know where to get wacky tobaccy in the morning market (never did it myself, but one does learn these things) if anyone needs directions (well, across the road from the main talat and behind the bus station; go down a few stall streets, take a right and go as far as you can to the tobacco stalls).
Have they paved the red clay dust side streets yet?
Oh, don't forget Carol Cassidy. Lovely lady and fab textiles, altho pricey; she bought three of my paintings.
I am very sad to be in Vancouver today.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just make sure you set your phone so it doesn't detect new networks and it should stick with the Thai one (as long as you are not too far from the river).

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> The front of the GH didn't look too promising.


^ Last time I was there I had a nasty case of the "squits" ... this was the only joint happy to let me use their "council gritter". Next time I will stay there  :Smile: .

----------


## Bexar County Stud

About 4 years ago I stayed at the guesthouse next door. I believe it was called PhonePasueth. It was decent enough, but this place looks outstanding.

I also enjoyed the Scandanavian Bakery in the fountain roundabout - outstanding grub.
As I remember, there was at least 2 French restaruants on the circle at that time, the one you mentioned and another one called "the cave." They had the interior cieling done up in a faux brick barrel vault. Anyway, it was also outstanding.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Is that pub called the Siclor or Trilor still happening?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is that pub called the Siclor or Trilor still happening?


Alai wah?!?  :Confused:

----------


## CharleyFarley

You can have a very good time in V'ianne whether ur cheap or flash.I might have overpaid for the handjob tho, went back the next day for more but was too pissed to find the bar.
Everything looks so different in the day :Confused: 

PS. Tourist tip #1.

Pay the girls in Baht and the checkbin in Kip :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> Originally Posted by Jet Gorgon
> 
> Is that pub called the Siclor or Trilor still happening?
> 
> 
> Alai wah?!?


I forget; Lao for rickshaw.

----------


## MeMock

Stayed there one night 2 weeks ago.

$15 US. Not bad, not that good either.

Scandanavia Bakery was yummy  :Smile: 

Heres a couple of pics

----------


## deathstardan

I stayed there Last November, really good for the money but they would not let my new "girlfriend" stay the night. Near the square with the fountain I found an Indian restaurant, fantastic food and beer.... :goldcup:

----------


## Dick Rangerous

The Indian by the fountain next to Green Discovery tours (great tour chain btw) has long since closed. ALSO I RECOMMEND BOYCOTTING the so-called famous NAZIM RESTAURANT. So many Lonely Planet philes go there they don't need to make tasty dishes to get the dollar rolling. AVOID THIS CHAIN AT ALL COSTS, I did warn you. When you get to Vang Vieng or Luang Phrabang go to NISHA instead. Great food at less cost. Like is says on the menu "Cheap and best". :goldcup:

----------


## MeMock

> They even answer their emails, which was a pleasant surprise.


Took them 2.5 days to answer mine to tell me that they are full  :Sad: 

I hope I don't have to stay at any of DD's recommendations.

----------


## pickel

I stayed there myself last year, not a bad place. I liked the courtyard.

----------


## dirtydog

> Took them 2.5 days to answer mine to tell me that they are full


You must have gave it away that you were an Aussie  :Smile: 



> I hope I don't have to stay at any of DD's recommendations.


Think of the money you will save  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Well I am open to suggestions Mr Dog, Best place under 1000 baht please that accepts Australians.

----------


## dirtydog

Tai Pan is only 55 dollars with breakfast, loads more hotels and their websites *here*.

----------


## MeMock

> under 1000 baht





> Tai Pan is only 55 dollars


.....and Australians are meant to be stupid?

No time for breakfast anyway as I have a 6am bus to catch.

----------


## bulgingballs

> Is that pub called the Siclor or Trilor still happening?


Is the pub you are talking about located on Thanon Setthathirat  opposite to a Wat? Deafening music? Full of kathoeys? If it is then it must be the Samlor pub. Place has gone kinda quiet. Guess has something to do with more competition on offer these days.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Thanks, BB. Yes, the Samlor. It was great the first few trips, but as you said, it started filling up with noisy folks. I liked it as it was near my hotel. Not easy walking around late at night there.

----------


## Watanaporn

Hi,does this hotel have a website? Any other hotels to recommend? I am going later this month.

----------


## MeMock

Keep searching Teak Door, there are heaps of threads about them.

----------


## Watanaporn

Thank you MeMock!

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> They even answer their emails, which was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> 
> Took them 2.5 days to answer mine to tell me that they are full 
> 
> I hope I don't have to stay at any of DD's recommendations.


Yes, it took them a day to answer my email requesting a room - they are full when I am going on the 26th of this month.   :Sad: 

Shame that, I was really looking forward to staying there.  I might call them next week and see if they've had any cancellations.

Anyone suggest anywhere else nearby?

----------


## jandajoy

LOL

We're in the same boat.

Flying in on the 26th. then out on the 31st.

----------


## Thai Pom

Stayed there last week, still good value.  Great French Meal near the fountain and the bakery is still as good as ever.

----------


## benbaaa

Vayakorn Guest House is nice - but often full.

----------


## MeMock

i did a review on that one I think benbaaa

----------

